# Where are you all from?



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I am new to all this. Started my first IVF cycle today. Just wondering where everyine is from. I am live in Cardiff.

Jabsaway

SARAH


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im pretty old to all this lol

i live in pembrokeshire west wales

well done on starting


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi sarah ...im from newport not far from you


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello im from the rhondda valleys !!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Sarah
I'm living in Cardiff too and about to begin our 3rd round of tx!
Good luck X


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hellooooo Sarah 

I live in cardiff too but am a barry girl at heart


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Me... I'm from Bridgend area


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

I live near Abergavenny, about to start first tx in the next month or so.
Good luck with the jabbing.

Moth x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Good to meet you girls.

2nd jab only few hours away. Been slightly mad and ordered a hypnosis cd. I haD it personalised. The guy asks you loads of questions then prepares a cd for you to listen to each day. Its supposed to keep you relaxed!! Expecting it in the post tomorrow so wabbing should seem fun by the weekend...yea right.

Jabsaway
SARAH


----------

